# Female, 8 mths - Toronto



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Toronto Animals Services posted up this young beautiful girl yesterday. Fingers crossed for her and I'm sad to see that there is no movement with the 3 other goldens at their shelters. GR rescue did not get back to me - hopefully they will go get these doggies if they don't get adopted out.

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm really surprised they didn't get back to you. They are usually pretty good. Maybe you could try again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> I'm really surprised they didn't get back to you. They are usually pretty good. Maybe you could try again.


Yes, please do. all three of those dogs look so much alike, I wonder if they are related.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG how beautiful! How on earth did these beautiful dogs end up in a shelter.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Beautiful dogs... I wish I had the means to rescue...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Yes, please do. all three of those dogs look so much alike, I wonder if they are related.


This is my thinking as well. It's so unusual for there to be that many goldens up for adoption all at once.


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

Such a beatiful dog. I only see one though. Where do you guys see three?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

There is another link in the rescue section with 1 female and 2 males. There was also a puppy that I felt may be a golden but he is gone now - hopefully adopted. Fingers crossed for these beautiful doggies.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

C' Mom, has the rescue replied to you yet?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> C' Mom, has the rescue replied to you yet?


Nope, nada. I noticed that the beautiful 6 month old boy is no longer listed so fingers crossed he got adopted out. He got transfered to TAS south location before getting adopted. I hope the other three go there as well because I don't know if the other locations have as good an adoption program there (sorry, don't mean to offend if they do). Fingers crossed for these beautiful goldens.


----------

